# Pittsy's Official DW Adams Tire Shine Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Adams Tire Shine Review*

I would like to thank Jeff from Prestige Car Care for sending me a couple of samples to review

Adams products are pretty new to the UK market and are sold by Prestige Car care but they seem to be popular in the US.

Having tried the excellent Adams Detail spray i was keen to sample the other offerings from the Adams range.

For more information on the product range please have a look here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/

Now Tyre dressings or Tire dressings as our American cousins might say are a pretty touchy subject for alot of us.... This is partly due to differing expectations on appearance i.e. some like a high shine and some like a more natural OEM finish, and partly due to durability issues in the lovely UK weather so its going to be interesting to see what the Americans can bring to the table.:thumb:

*Please note i will update on durability in due course:thumb:
*
*The Product:*

The product supplied was presented in a nice PET bottle with the usual very smart Adams livery.

The label contained all the pertinent information and instructions so all good there.

The actual Tyre Shine is yellow in colour amd smells like bananas which for some reason i was not expecting, it also comes in liquid form rather than a gel.

*Adams say:
*
*Adam's Tire Shine is intended to offer a lustrous deep shine on tires. This product was designed specifically for our customers that prefer a deep, rich shine or a wet tire look. 
(please note that Adams tire shire does not come with a spray head, however it does have a top cap for you to apply onto any hand applicator)

We have tested for months to produce a product that will outlast our Super VRT and provide more shine. Adam's Tire Shine is not greasy and will not run when properly applied on tires. Our new Tire Shine works great on tires with large tread blocks because it is sprayed onto the surface during application.

What Will It Look Like?

You can achieve two finishes with our tire shine:

Apply our Tire Shine to a clean, dry tire and dress with an applicator for a deep, dark finish.

Or, spray the tire liberally and let the product fully dry without using an applicator to achieve the ultra high gloss look. Note: you may want to go over the tire once with an applicator to catch any of the product that may be pooling in the tread blocks or grooves after the majority of it has dried.

How Does It Work?

First, make sure the tire is cleaned with our All Purpose Cleaner. Then simply spray the outer tread blocks with a light mist of our new Tire Shine on a dry tire. Follow this step by grabbing a Block Sponge or Hex Grip Applicator and spraying directly into the applicator. Use the applicator to apply a thin even layer across the tread block and the face of the tire.

NOTE: This product is designed specifically for tires. If you are looking to dress trim or are more interested in a low shine tire dressing please take a look at our Super VRT.

*

Sounds interesting so lets see how it performs :thumb:

*The Method:*

So the test bed today was Mrs P's Cooper so the normal bath was needed...



But before this the wheels and tyres were cleaned, the tyres were scrubbed with a brush and a 5-1 dilution of APC them pressure washed off to rinse.



Really detailed application information could be found on the bottle which was really good so the tyre dressing was sprayed onto the rim of the tyre toward the tread area rather than in the middle of the side wall.



About 6 squirts were applied to the tyre in this way then rubbed in using a sponge applicator.



The product soaked into the tyre really well and left a clean finish, it also didn't feel greasy to touch which was refreshing and any residue that got onto the wheels was easily wiped off



And after 10 mins the tyres looked great and i didnt feel the need for a 2nd coat.

Now normally i am not keen on a shiny finish but i was pretty keen on how this looked as although it did look more showy than i would normally choose i thought i looked really good

*Price:*

£13.99 (£ not $)for a 16oz bottle, before any discount available from here:http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p44/Adam's_NEW_Tire_Shine.html

This would put Tire Shine at the higher end of the market but judging by how much i used you can be pretty frugal with it so could be pretty good value:thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

I really liked the finish and i really liked the ease of application (I didnt like the smell but thats down to personal opinion) so really its all down to durability...

Now if it washes away with the 1st little rain shower then perhaps not but if it can do a couple of weeks then yes i would.( i will update over the coming weeks re: durability)

*Conclusion:*

Adams Tyre shine is a easy to use tyre dressing which leaves a great finish.
Its non greasy and if left for the correct amount of time non sling, it smells of bananas and should represent good value if not over applied as 1 single coat seems to leave a great finish.



If you like a clean and shiny looking tyre and are fed up with greasy gels other potions which sling all over the place give the Adams Tyre Shine a go :thumb:

*Thanks for reading*


----------

